# Michael Jackson - le roi du pop est mort...



## Charity (Jun 25, 2009)

Can you believe it?? It's not that I was a huge fan or anything, but I think it's impossible to have lived through the eighties and not feel *something* at this news. 

I always felt sorry for the guy. He never had a chance at a normal life, as far as I could tell. I sincerely hope he's happy now.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*

I always felt sorry for him too.  I heard the news tonight too.  I was a huge fan when I was little.  

It is sad.


----------



## Trust (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*

Hey Charity - Yes, the news about Michael Jackson is shocking! I remember him as the charming and sweet young boy on stage singing "Ben" - a song I adored - along with his brothers in The Jackson Five! They were amazing and broke big barriers in the music industry back in the day!

I am and was a great fan of his music - his talent - but as a person I think he had some serious issues and some of those troubles may have had a lasting effect on innocent little kids if the allegations against him were true, JMO, (although to my knowledge the accusations were never proven in court). When all the controversy surrounding his fascination with children occured it did affect my ability to listen to his music with the same appreciation I once had - sad, but true for me. 

Your words in your last sentence say exactly how I feel so I'll leave it at that!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*

He's not The King - that title belongs to Elvis. He was a very eccentric, often just plain weird, and in many ways fragile individual. Initial reports indicate that he died of a heart attack.

One thing I didn't realize is that all of his three children have the name Michael...

Michael Jackson Dies | TMZ.com



> Michael is survived by three children: Michael Joseph Jackson, Jr., Paris Michael Katherine Jackson and Prince "Blanket" Michael Jackson II.




Farrah Fawcett also died today:

Farrah Fawcett Dies
25 Jun 09 



> Farrah Fawcett died today. Farrah lost her battle to cancer in Los Angeles, California. Fawcett?s long-time companion, Ryan O?Neal was at her bedside. She was 62. Fawcett is best known as for her role as Jill Munro in the Charlie?s Angels franchise.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*

Also yesterday Ed McMahon died too.



> Heeeerrrreeeesss Johnny!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*

It's definitely sad news.  Neither Farrah Fawcett nor Michael Jackson were at ages where we death is 'acceptable' -As wonkey as this sounds, Farrah Fawcett had a wonderful life full of love and family.  I wish that Michael Jackson could have found that meaning of life - he was definitely troubled. I can't help but feel that he was robbed from life right of the bat-  at the tender age of 5.  Sad to think that someone lived 50 years without truly understanding what this life is really about....I'm sad for Ed McMahon too -but one has to hope that at 86, he had a full and beautiful life...


----------



## Trust (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*

Hi Dr. Baxter!

I was wondering why you began your post with stating that Michael Jackson was not the King - Elvis Presley - then I figured out the French in the title of the thread - and yes, I am Canadian! I think he was known as the King of Pop though wasn't he??

Very odd indeed about all Michael Jackson's children having the same name!mg:

I think it is sad to hear about Farrah Fawcett as well, but her death was expected. The sad thing was that she really wanted so badly to live and her last few years were spent searching for hope and a cure. And yes, Ed McMahon passed away as well - another iconic media presence as Johnny Carson's sidekick - he lived a good long life though which was nice for him and his family, but these are people I don't really "know" so the sadness I do feel is not deep or life changing - sorry if that makes me sound like a heartless person.

Truly, when celebrities die I do think sentimentally about a time in my own life - they are a part of pop culture - I remember watching Charlie's Angels when Farrah Fawcett became famous for her signature hairstyle in the 70's and perhaps more memorable for men, the red bathing suit; I remember Michael Jackson's moonwalk and his Thriller album which my then young teenage kids adored and he was extremely versatile musically, IMO - some of my favorite tunes of his were "Black and White" and "The Way You Make Me Feel" and the superbly evocative, "Cry". I rarely watched Johnny Carson and Ed McMahon on The Tonight Show - but they seemed like decent guys.

The news about these people is sad but it is their loved ones' I feel for because it does not truly effect me in a deeply personal way and I don't think my feelings matter whatsoever to their families.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*



> I think he was known as the King of Pop though wasn't he??



You may have a point. I can't say I was ever a big fan of his. I felt sorry for him but I also felt sorry for his children.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*



> but I also felt sorry for his children.



...Me too...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2009)

*The life of Michael Jackson*

The life of Michael Jackson
_Globe and Mail_
June 25, 2009

Michael Jackson, 50, one of pop music's biggest stars, died Thursday.

Here are some key facts about the life of the self-proclaimed “king of pop.”

*EARLY LIFE* 


Jackson was born on Aug. 29, 1958, in Gary, Indiana, the seventh of nine children. Five Jackson boys Jackie, Tito, Jermaine, Marlon and Michael first performed together at a talent show when Michael was 6. They walked off with first prize.

Their group later became The Jackson Five, and when it was signed by Motown Records in the late 1960s it underwent its final metamorphosis to become The Jackson 5. Jackson made his first solo album in 1972.
*SUCCESS* 


Jackson released _Thriller_ in 1982, which became a smash hit that yielded seven top-ten singles. The album sold 21 million copies in the United States and at least 27 million worldwide.

The next year, he unveiled his signature “moonwalk” dance move while performing _Billie Jean_ during an NBC special.

Jackson's lifetime record sales tally is believed to be about 750 million, which, added to the 13 Grammy Awards he has received, makes him one of the most successful entertainers of all time.
*ACCUSATIONS* 


In 1993, Jackson was accused of sexually abusing a 13-year-old boy, and police raided his California ranch _Neverland_.

The same year, Jackson announced he had become addicted to painkillers and abruptly canceled a world tour to promote his album, _Dangerous_.

He reached a settlement in 1994, later reported to be $23 million, with the family of the boy he was accused of abusing.
*MARRIAGE & FAMILY* 


In 1994, Jackson married Elvis Presley's only child, Lisa Marie, but the marriage ended in divorce in 1996. Jackson married Debbie Rowe the same year and had two children, before splitting in 1999. The couple never lived together.

Jackson has three children named Prince Michael I, Paris Michael and Prince Michael II, known for his brief public appearance when his father held him over the railing of a hotel balcony, causing widespread criticism.
*MORE CONTROVERSY*


A television documentary _Living with Michael Jackson_ was aired in 2003, saying that Jackson still had sleepovers with young boys and had his third child with a surrogate mother. Jackson aired his own rebuttal.

Jackson went on trial in 2005 on charges of molesting a 13-year-old boy in 2003, as well as conspiring to abduct the boy. The singer faced nearly 20 years in prison if convicted.

The four-month trial ended in June 2005 with his being acquitted of all charges. Jackson has spent time in Bahrain, Ireland and France since the child molestation case ended.
*COMEBACK?* 


After several false dawns, Mr. Jackson and music promoter AEG Live announced he would perform 50 concerts at London's O2 Arena. Mr. Jackson was due to start the concerts on July 13. He had been rehearsing in the Los Angeles area for the London shows, which sold out within hours of going on sale in March.


----------



## Trust (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*



Jazzey said:


> ...Me too...



me too . . . his children and possibly other children as well, JMO. It just drives home the point that victims have to work hard to heal so that abuse will not be perpetuated in the future in relationships with children. The cycle can be broken. I hope these children find support in their lives as they work to do just that.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 25, 2009)

My favorite song of his:

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Man in the mirror   (what can I say - in 1987 I was 17....)


----------



## NicNak (Jun 25, 2009)

Michael Jackson also did a lot of charity work around the world, he helped write this song.  Before Michael Jackson and Princess Diana were both instrumental in their world work and ofcourse Mother Teresa.  Michael Jackson and Princess Diana were the ones in heavy media spotlights that used their celebrity status to help others at that time.  

I also wanted to add, Michael Jackson would have been at one point the wealthiest person in the world but due to the money he gave to charities, his did not get that so called "title"

YouTube - we are the world

He continued helping afterward too.  


This is my favorite song of his, maybe cause I am a bit of an Earth gal.  He also brought Environmental issues forward too.  This his vocals give me chills, he seemed so passionate about what he sang about.

This video could trigger some, Earth Song.

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Earth Song - World Environment Day


and ofcourse can't forget this one too.   This video could also be triggering


YouTube - Michael Jackson - Heal The World


----------



## white page (Jun 26, 2009)

My first reaction to this news was not sadness but relief for him, that his tormented life is over, I also think his facial  mutilation would not have resisted old age. I think he was an incredibly sad and forlorn person. His suffering is over, and as Dr. Baxter says lets hope his children will not be be too damaged or traumatised by the way they were treated by his particularly innappropriate parenting.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 26, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of Michael Jacksons death today and my thoughts are with his family, fans and friends, loosing someone is never easy.

 However I've never been a fan of Micheal Jackson or his music, or the way he lives his life and his alledged abuse of children. I do not see him as a legend, true legends to me are Elvis, Buddy Holly, Jimi Hendrix and Bowie etc etc

Its sad to hear that we have lost two others today. I loved Charlies Angels brings back good memories.


----------



## Mashka (Jun 26, 2009)

did anyone notice how much media mj got compared to farah? im not complaining-but its just noticeable how they did that. i think that the media jumped so fast on mj's death wagon that they forgot about farah, and after about 4 hours of extensive mj coverage, they finally included farahs name beside michaels on tv.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 26, 2009)

shuttered3 said:


> I am sorry to hear of Michael Jacksons death today and my thoughts are with his family, fans and friends, loosing someone is never easy.
> 
> However I've never been a fan of Micheal Jackson or his music, or the way he lives his life and his alledged abuse of children. I do not see him as a legend, true legends to me are Elvis, Buddy Holly, Jimi Hendrix and Bowie etc etc



I tend to agree. Listening to a news show on the radion coming home from work last night, the commentator pointed out that he had sold more albums than anyone in history, including bands like the Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, etc.

There's no doubt that he was financially successful (although he reportedly died $400 million in debt). But have we reached the point where we judge the contribution of an entertainer by how much money s/he makes?

It seems to me that, while he was a talented child and retained some of the talent as an individual, his legacy is going to be more one of notoriety (about the persistent charges of pedophilia, his obsession with appearance and health, etc.) than significant musical contributions.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 26, 2009)

Mashka said:


> did anyone notice how much media mj got compared to farah? im not complaining-but its just noticeable how they did that. i think that the media jumped so fast on mj's death wagon that they forgot about farah, and after about 4 hours of extensive mj coverage, they finally included farahs name beside michaels on tv.




Yes, it is the same here. (UK) Our local channel did a very long tribute to Michael and Farah got a quick mention at the end. Everyone knows Michael is dead but alot don't know about Farah.

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




David Baxter said:


> I tend to agree. Listening to a news show on the radion coming home from work last night, the commentator pointed out that he had sold more albums than anyone in history, including bands like the Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, etc.



He may have sold more albums but in my view he can never be compared to bands like the Stones, Beatles or Zeppelin, sorry he doesn't even come close for me, musically or otherwise.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 26, 2009)

YouTube - Thriller - 13 Going on 30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfQhdBpCFCA


----------



## amastie (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson- le roi est mort...*



David Baxter said:


> You may have a point. I can't say I was ever a big fan of his. I felt sorry for him but I also felt sorry for his children.



Yes, as disturbed as he was, to be his child must be horrendous.
For some reason, I think I feel less sad about his death than I do about his lack of a real and full life while he lived.


----------



## Charity (Jun 26, 2009)

I so agree with you, amastie. That's why I wish so sincerely that he is someplace that he can be happy now-- because I don't think he ever had a chance to be truly happy while he was alive.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 8, 2009)

*Michael Jackson and the false narrative phenomenon*

Michael Jackson and the false narrative phenomenon
By Josh Visser, CTV.ca News
Wed. Jul. 8 2009 

It has been hours since Michael Jackson's funeral, but is it too soon to ask, "Can society have its sanity back?" 

The global mourning and hysteria surrounding Jackson's death surpasses the grief and accolades given to Princess Diana when she died, and you really have to go back to Elvis Presley's 1977 death for such a reaction. 

But here's the rub: Three weeks ago, Jackson was seen by most people as a joke at best; or another rich celebrity who got away with horrible crimes, at worst. 

This is not to say Jackson didn't have his fans. Tens of thousands of people bought tickets for 50 comeback shows planned in London. But outside of his adoring hardcore fans, people wouldn't be caught dead wearing his T-shirts even ironically. 

But in death, all that changed. The media in particular, and society at large, seemed to develop a mass amnesia -- the last 18 years of lacklustre musical output, the criminal allegations and civil settlements, and the just plain weirdness was forgotten. 

Instead it was all about his incredible musical genius and tremendous showmanship -- a run that lasted from 1979's "Off the Wall" to "Bad" in 1987. Despite what you may think of the man, you can't deny the sheer awesomeness of songs like "Beat It" and "Billie Jean" -- songs that broke the colour barrier on MTV and still inspire random dance parties. 

But for people under 30, Jackson has been "Wacko Jacko" for the majority of their lives, which is why I find it stunningly bizarre when I hear 20-somethings talking about the singular importance of Jackson's music to them. Especially weird, when I have never heard them once express that sentiment when MJ was alive. 

I'm not the only person who has seen this mass "narrative revision," but I fear there are only a select few of us who have noticed -- like when Roddy Piper wears the sunglasses in John Carpenter's "They Live" and sees that half the people around him are really aliens in disguise. 

Pop contrarian and author Chuck Klosterman also appears to wearing the MJ-charade exposing sunglasses. In an interview with ESPN's Bill Simmons just days after Jackson's death, he dared challenge the new-MJ worldview. 

"Where have all these people been for 25 years? He's been an object of ridicule for almost two decades," Klosterman posed. "I understand people saying great things about him after he died . . . he was this iconic, brilliant musician . . . but what I think is weird, is all these people creating this false narrative about their relationship to his music. 

"Go on Facebook now . . . and you see all these people talking about how "Thriller" was the soundtrack to their life . . . How come no one has mentioned this for a decade? It's almost like they watch television, see it's a big moment and they really want to feel like they are a part of this experience. It's so curious." 

*The false narrative phenomenon*
Even U.S. President Barack Obama seems to have spotted the phenomena. 

"There are certain figures in our popular culture that just capture peoples' imagination, and in death they become even larger. I have to admit that it's also fed by a 24/7 media that is insatiable," he told CBS. 

The new-life after death for pop stars is hardly new. Tupac and Biggie Smalls were both hailed as rap pioneers much more in death than they ever were in life. 

As Klosterman has pointed out in one of his books, everyone seems to forget that when Kurt Cobain killed himself in 1994, Pearl Jam was much more popular, both commercially and critically, than Nirvana. But after Cobain died, Nirvana flew into a beloved orbit and has never come back down. 

But with Jackson's death, the first real important cultural figure of the Facebook/Twitter age to die, this entire "false narrative" phenomenon seems to have gone into hyper drive. No one has a story too small about what Jackson meant to them, even if in the 1980s their cassette players were only playing Boy George or Motley Crue. 

The hyperbole culminated at Jackson's memorial with the Rev. Al Sharpton, giving the pop singer partial credit for paving the way for Obama's election. Okay, Jackson accomplished a great many things but of the bazillion reasons given for Obama election victory eight months ago, I don't think anyone ever mentioned, "Well, the King of Pop helped." 

Why do we rewrite our histories in death? We do it for our gone-too-young celebrities and politicians, but we also do it for the regular people in our lives -- choosing to remember only the good -- rather than an accurate portrait of a person. 

There was only one Michael Jackson -- there wasn't a brilliant entertainer who existed until 1987 and then his freakish clone who dabbled in plastic surgery, and spent some his time showing, at best, incredibly poor judgment around children. 

You can choose to only remember his music -- in fact, you're probably best off for it. But let's not misremember his legacy, like we have for a dozen other artists. In life, Jackson won more accolades than any other artist in history, in death, he doesn't deserve any new ones created in our collective minds.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 15, 2009)

*It gets even more sordid and tacky*

DEBBIE ROWE DROPS CUSTODY FIGHT: $4M MOTHER LODE FOR MICHAEL JACKSON EX
By KATE SHEEHY, _New York Post_
July 14, 2009

Michael Jackson's baby mama Debbie Rowe has sold her kids again -- this time squeezing about $4 million from her former mother-in-law in exchange for giving up her parental rights, a family source told _The Post_ yesterday. 

"It's one final payday," the disgusted Jackson confidant said. 

The family isn't happy about the mega-payout -- which was set to be sealed in Los Angeles yesterday afternoon -- but they consider it a necessary evil, the source said. 

"They felt it was like a ransom-type thing. [Rowe] jumped back into the picture because she wanted money," the friend said. 

Rowe -- a former dental assistant who bore a boy and girl for Jacko -- had forfeited her parental rights once before in exchange for big bucks. 

After the birth of son Prince Michael, now 12, and daughter Paris, 11, she agreed to allow Jackson to raise them in exchange for a lump sum of $8 million, plus $900,000 annually for five years, the source said. 

When Jacko was accused of child molestation in 2001, Rowe resurfaced to reclaim her rights. But she wound up giving her ex-husband full custody of the kids anyway -- in exchange for another $4 million plus a $900,000 home. 

This time around, she is forfeiting her restored parental rights to Jackson's mom, Katherine, in exchange for yet another roughly $4 million, the family source said. 

"This would be it. This takes away any rights she has to challenge custody at any given time," the source said. 

"If something happens to Katherine, [Rowe] can't challenge the next [guardian], whether that be Diana Ross or someone in the family." 

Neither lawyers for Rowe nor Katherine Jackson returned phone calls or e-mails. 

While it had been thought that Rowe was demanding that Jacko's abusive father, Joe, have nothing to do with the kids, the source said there is no such language in the agreement. 

Still, the family will keep him in check, the source said. 

Joe Jackson is reportedly pushing his dead son's children -- also including Prince Michael II, a k a "Blanket," born to an unidentified surrogate using donor sperm -- to form a new group, The Jackson 3. 

But "that's something the family would absolutely not tolerate," the source said. 

The King of Pop's siblings are themselves involved in a venture that has become much more lucrative since his death. 

Jacko's five remaining brothers were filming an A&E pilot for what they hoped would be a reality series about them launching a reunion tour. 

While the five initially agreed to be paid a total of between $200,000 and $300,000 for the pilot, they now want to add footage of Michael's funeral into the mix -- and boost their take to "between $10 million and $20 million," the family source said.


----------



## white page (Jul 15, 2009)

Those poor children, it is horrifying to imagine what they will feel when they are of an age to understand just how sordid and immoral their birth mother is. 
I just deeply hope that there are enough decent adults as carers in their present entourage


----------



## NicNak (Jul 15, 2009)

*16 of Michael Jackson's Greatest Non-Musical Achievements
*

The news of Michael Jackson's death rocked the world on June 25, 2009. Since his death all of the major television networks have aired special tributes highlighting his musical legacy. Those tributes are fitting for the man who was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame twice and whose 1982 Thriller album still holds the title of all-time best selling record in the world. However, Michael Jackson also had many significant non-musical achievements that are rarely mentioned.

*The Michael Jackson Burn Center*
On January 27, 1984, Jackson suffered second degree burns on his scalp while filming a Pepsi commercial at the Shrine Auditorium in Los Angeles. A pyrotechnics accident set his hair on fire in front of the auditorium full of fans who were there for a simulated concert. Jackson sued PepsiCo and settled out of court for $1.5 million. The settlement was donated to the Brotman Medical Center in Culver City, California, where Jackson received treatment for his burns. Using the money donated by Jackson, Brotman was able to get the best available technology for treating burn victims. The burn ward at the hospital was later named the "Michael Jackson Burn Center" to honor Jackson and his generous contribution.

*Received Award from President Reagan*
Michael Jackson was invited to the White House on May 14, 1984, where he received an award for his support of drug and alcohol abuse charities, presented by President Ronald Reagan.

*Donated Profits of Victory Tour to Charity*
The 1984 Victory Tour, headlined by the Jacksons, introduced more than two million fans to Jackson's solo material. Following the tour, Jackson donated his $5 million share from the tour's profits to charity.

*We Are the World, We Are the Children*
Michael Jackson and Lionel Richie wrote the charity single "We Are the World" in 1985. Both artists were among the 39 musicians who recorded the song. The single was released around the world to and proceeds went to help the needy in Africa and the U.S. Almost 20 million copies of "We Are the World" were sold, making it one of the best-selling singles of all time. The project raised millions for famine relief.

*Treated Underprivileged Children to Free Shows*
During the Bad World Tour, Michael Jackson played to sold out crowds and smashed Guinness World records when 504,000 fans packed Wembley Stadium for each of the seven sold out shows and the tour grossed $125 million. During all of this, Jackson invited underprivileged children to the shows and donated to hospitals, orphanages and other charities.

*100 Percent to Charity*
Jackson donated 100 percent of the profits from him single "Man in the Mirror" to charity.

*Donations to the United Negro College Fund*
From 1985 to 1990, Jackson donated $500,000 to the United Negro College Fund.

*Honored by President George H. W. Bush*
President George H. W. Bush commended Jackson for his achievements and presented him with the White House's special "Artist of the Decade" award in recognition of his musical influence during the 1980s.

*Heal The World Foundation*
Jackson founded the "Heal the World Foundation" in 1992. The charity organization brought underprivileged children to Jackson's Neverland ranch to ride theme park rides the singer had built on the property. Heal the World also gave millions of dollars to help children around the world who were threatened by war and illnesses.

*Dangerous Profits Go to Charity*
Jackson started the Dangerous World Tour on June 27, 1992 and completed it on November 11, 1993, after entertaining 3.5 million people at 67 concerts. All of the profits from the concerts were donated to the Heal the World Foundation.

*Publicly Pleaded for More HIV/AIDS Research*
When Ryan White, a hemophiliac teen from Indiana was kicked out of school in 1985 because he contracted HIV from a contaminated blood treatment, Jackson became one of his advocates. After White's death in 1990, Jackson pleaded with the Clinton Administration at Bill Clinton's Inaugural Gala for more funding for HIV/AIDS charities and research.

*Teamed with Luciano Pavarotti for Charity*
Jackson and Pavarottii teamed up for a benefit concert in Modena, Italy in June 1999. The concert was focused on support of the non-profit organization Warchild. The artists raised a million dollars for the refugees of Kosovo and also donated money to help the children of Guatemala.

*Michael Jackson and Friends Benefit Concerts*
Also in June 1999, Jackson organized a series of benefit concerts in Germany and Korea. He recruited Slash, The Scorpions, Boyz II Men, Luther Vandross, Mariah Carey, A. R. Rahman, Prabhu Deva Sundaram, Shobana Chandrakumar, Andrea Bocelli and Luciano Pavarotti for the Michael Jackson and Friends concerts. The proceeds were donated to the "Nelson Mandela Children's Fund", the Red Cross and UNESCO.

*Guinness Record for Support of Charities*
Jackson was listed in the 2000 book of Guinness World Records for his support more charities than any other entertainer or personality. Jackson  supported 39 charities through cash donations and sponsorships.

*Moonwalk*
Jackson released his first autobiography, Moon Walk, in 1988. The book took four years to write and detailed alleged abuse Jackson suffered as a child and his plastic surgeries. The book topped the New York Times best seller's list.

*Support After 9/11*
After the 9/11 attacks, Jackson helped organize the United We Stand: What More Can I Give benefit concert at RFK Stadium in Washington, D.C., which aired on October 21, 2001. Dozens of major artists performed at the concert and Jackson sang "What More Can I Give" as the finale.


----------

